# Help In Configuring GPRS Settings On Nokia 6070....



## RoughGuy (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi friends.. i tried to change the settings on my Nokia 6070 phone to access Mobile Office facility in Airtel. But could not understand where to change the settings.... can any one tell me where to change the settings and how plz... Thanks In Advance....


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

just call the cc and tell them to send to settings to ur cell...
wen u receive them just save them.


----------



## RoughGuy (Mar 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> just call the cc and tell them to send to settings to ur cell...
> wen u receive them just save them.



I already did that yar... but they said that they are not able to send me the settings...... so can any one tell me how to configure...


----------



## azzu (Mar 16, 2007)

yup i can

first switch on ur phone  and then go to settings in phoNE
 menu scroll down and the 11th opt will be configuration open that and 5th option will be personal configuration settings open that in that frm options u select add new 

AND THE SETTINGS ARE:
ACCOUNT NAME :AZEEM((UR WISH MAY BE MO(MOBILE OFFICE)R UR NAME ))
HOMEPAGE:*google.com
USER NAME:   -BLANK-
PASS:   -BLANK-
USER PREFFERED ACCESS POINT: NO
ACCESS POINT SETTINGS:   proxy = disabled, data bearer =packet data 
bearer settings :  pac dat accs pnt:airtelgprs.com
auth type:norm




                 ---------------------------COMPLETED----------------


----------



## RoughGuy (Mar 16, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> yup i can
> 
> first switch on ur phone  and then go to settings in phoNE
> menu scroll down and the 11th opt will be configuration open that and 5th option will be personal configuration settings open that in that frm options u select add new
> ...




Thanks a lot man... thank u very much for the reply.. ill try it out now....


----------



## azzu (Mar 17, 2007)

hey dont forget to rep me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkpbnm (May 21, 2009)

Hello Mr. AZZU.....

I've Nokia 6070  with BSNL PREPAID CONNECTION.. I want to have net connection to my computer through  nokia 6070 BSNL..

can anyone plz let me know how to access net thro' Nokia 6070........plz tell me procedures.........wot R the settings plz...........U CAN REPLY TO ME DIRECTLY  SO THAT I CAN GET IT INSIDE MY GMAIL INBOX


----------



## jkpbnm (May 21, 2009)

azzu said:


> hey dont forget to rep me!!!!!!!!!!


MR AZZU...PLZ TELL PROCESS TO HAVE NET CONNECTION TO MY COMPUTER THRO'  NOKIA 6070 + BSNL


----------



## jatt (May 27, 2009)

Are you able to connect through your phone or not tell here details.then i can help you here.thanks


----------

